# Position of the accent



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Изменившимся...
> В противном случае мы бы сегодня говорили на языке Ломоносова или "Повести временных лет".


Согласен


Maroseika said:


> Можно привести сотни примеров сдвигов языковой нормы, которые произошли только за последние 15-20 лет, но ограничусь одним: м*ы*шление уже считается допустимым (Словарь трудностей произношения и ударения в современном русском языке. К. С. Горбачевич, СПб.: "Норинт", 2000, © Электронная версия, "ГРАМОТА.РУ", 2001-2002).


 
But do agree that if it had been you or I who decided on this variant of accent the word wouldn't have been accepted by Mr *Горбаче*вич.


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> But do agree that if it had been you or I who decided on this variant of accent the word wouldn't have been accepted by Mr *Горбаче*вич.


Sorry, can't agree. 
М*ы*шление most likely is the result if south Russian dialect pressure, and the strength of this pressure mainly depends on the sociological reasons - displacement of people from South to North, etc.
As for me I'll never say м*ы*шление and will always keep saying мышл*е*ние - just because I got used to this accent. However this will never change the fact that the first variant is now correct as well. 
I don't think this would ever happen with this word, but with other words it's not quite a rare thing that during only one generation not only new standard arises, but even old standard becomes incorrect.
Examples? As many as you like. But first a little question: where would you place an accent in грейпфрут?


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Examples? As many as you like. But first a little question: where would you place an accent in грейпфрут?



ГрейпфрУт. Is it "wrong"?

Lucky we have this thread because I've just read on zabaznov.ru that бАловаться и бАлуется are supposed to be wrong and should actually be pronounced баловАться и балУется (thanks for the link, dec-sev!). That was quite a surprise to me! How do you pronounce these words, folks?


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> ГрейпфрУт. Is it "wrong"?


It depends on the dictionary. Even 5-8 years ago it was quite wrong, гр*е*йпфрут was the only version permitted.
Nowadays I guess 999 natives from 1000 would say like you (me, too), but only the dictionary of Lopatin (always less conservative than others) permits it.
But Gorbachevich'2000 gives гр*е*йпфрут as the only correct one! 



cyanista said:


> Lucky we have this thread because I've just read on zabaznov.ru that бАловаться и бАлуется are supposed to be wrong and should actually be pronounced баловАться и балУется (thanks for the link, dec-sev!). That was quite a surprise to me! How do you pronounce these words, folks?


Б*а*ловаться is not recommended since long ago (but is not considered as strictly incorrect). I use both versions.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> It depends on the dictionary. Even 5-8 years ago it was quite wrong, гр*е*йпфрут was the only version permitted.
> Nowadays I guess 999 natives from 1000 would say like you (me, too), but only the dictionary of Lopatin (always less conservative than others) permits it.
> But Gorbachevich'2000 gives гр*е*йпфрут as the only correct one!


 
Orthoepic dictionaries have always puzzled me. One would think they would base thier judgement on the actual common pronunciation of words but it doesn't seem to be the case. I've always wondered who defines the "one and only" correct pronunciation of loanwords. It seems ridiculous that dictionaries should impose (not recommend!) such pronunciation that sounds highly artificial to most speakers of Russian (as гр*Е*йпфрут or б*А*рмен). Apart from that, those dictionaries are VERY rigid and EXTREMELY slow to register changes that take place in pronunciation - which is, after all, the most flexible element of the language.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Orthoepic dictionaries have always puzzled me. One would think they would base thier judgement on the actual common pronunciation of words but it doesn't seem to be the case. I've always wondered who defines the "one and only" correct pronunciation of loanwords. It seems ridiculous that dictionaries should impose (not recommend!) such pronunciation that sounds highly artificial to most speakers of Russian (as гр*Е*йпфрут or б*А*рмен). Apart from that, those dictionaries are VERY rigid and EXTREMELY slow to register changes that take place in pronunciation - which is, after all, the most flexible element of the language.


I guess this is very important property of these dictionaries - their rigidness and conservatism.
They should be such, because there are too many fluctuations in the contemporary language, so taht nobodu can preview which ones will survive and which will dissappear in the several years.
By the way, I knew about this problem with грейпфрут only because came across a person who was really shked with modern accent on the last syllable.
As for your question - why dictionaries impose and recommend, - well, sometimes they impose, and sometimies recommend, but good dictionaries are based on the scientific study of speech practice of thenatives in different regions, therefore their conslusion are quite reliable. And such thing as "common" pronunciation in many cases is something ephemeral. 
In particular, for me б*а*рмен is not ridiculous, I always say this way only, and I'm not sure I've ever heard another version.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> In particular, for me б*а*рмен is not ridiculous, I always say this way only, and I'm not sure I've ever heard another version.



Well, I assure you, the other version is widespread enough and, to my mind, more natural-sounding. (You wouldn't say сп*О*ртсмен or с*У*пермен, would you? Well, this is how they say it in English... but should we copy it???).

Let's do a small test: everyone who's interested reads this list through and tells us whether they agree on the stress of every word featured there. I'm looking forward to your answers!


----------



## Crescent

Maroseika said:


> It depends on the dictionary. Even 5-8 years ago it was quite wrong, гр*е*йпфрут was the only version permitted.
> Nowadays I guess 999 natives from 1000 would say like you (me, too), but only the dictionary of Lopatin (always less conservative than others) permits it.
> But Gorbachevich'2000 gives гр*е*йпфрут as the only correct one!



Учитывая тот факт, что это слово иностранного происхождения (по-моему... разве не так?), мне кажется что найболее разумное произношения будет то, которое ближе всего к оригиналу. Ну посудите сами - слово и так уже украденное, и в чужом языке звучит покалеченное и помятое p), зачем же ещё дальше калечить слово? Но это всего лишь навсего мое мнение. 
 Господа!!!  Вы будете смеяться с меня когда я вам открою тайну: четсное слово, я всю жизнь говорила, писала и думала что это "грейпфру*к*т"  (с буковкой "к") Правда, четсное слово! 
И не только я, а вся моя семья всегда говорит: Я пойду завтра на рынок. Купить тебе грейпфру*К*тов?
Похоже действительно, что существует огромный разрыв в произношение между теми, кто живут в стране, и теми - за границей. 

As for ''_баловаться_'' - just as Cyanista, I have always said ''б*а*ловаться /б*а*луется" as well, never even as much as suspecting that it was incorrect. 

P.S. May I ask a silly question, please? Are ''_orthoepic_'' dictionaries those who give you the pronounciation of a word as well as it's meaning/translation?


----------



## Etcetera

Б*а*рмен sounds very odd to me. I've always pronounced this word with the stress on the second syllable (and I'll keep on pronouncing it this way).
I can't help shivering when I hear н*а*чалась, одновр*е*менно, новор*о*жденный, and so on.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Well, I assure you, the other version is widespread enough and, to my mind, more natural-sounding.


I don't mind and I'm not ready to state that б*а*рмен is wider spread than барм*е*н, I only wanted to show you that each native's point of view is very subjective and we should not rely on it in the complicate cases, when different points of view exist. 
I'm a native and б*а*рмен is more natural for me than барм*е*н. But it means nothing (even though dictionaries are still on my side). Only scientists can find the truth and define when the new standard wins the former one.
This is  a science and there is no place for polling.


----------



## Etcetera

Crescent said:


> P.S. May I ask a silly question, please? Are ''_orthoepic_'' dictionaries those who give you the pronounciation of a word as well as it's meaning/translation?


They only give the pronunciation of words.


----------



## Maroseika

Crescent said:


> Учитывая тот факт, что это слово иностранного происхождения (по-моему... разве не так?), мне кажется что найболее разумное произношения будет то, которое ближе всего к оригиналу. Ну посудите сами - слово и так уже украденное, и в чужом языке звучит покалеченное и помятое p), зачем же ещё дальше калечить слово? Но это всего лишь навсего мое мнение.


Отчего же мы не говорим Пари и Ландан?
Заимствованное слово обычно притирается к новому языку и начинает жить по его законам. Простой пример:
По варианту произношения те/тэ в заимствованных словах можно решить , насколько слово прижилось у нас.
Тэрмин, но теория. 
Телевизор, но тэст.


Crescent said:


> я всю жизнь говорила, писала и думала что это "грейпфру*к*т"  (с буковкой "к") Правда, четсное слово!
> И не только я, а вся моя семья всегда говорит: Я пойду завтра на рынок. Купить тебе грейпфру*К*тов?
> Похоже действительно, что существует огромный разрыв в произношение между теми, кто живут в стране, и теми - за границей.


Вообще, это очень частая ошибка и в России, даже в магазинах на ценниках так пишут.


Crescent said:


> P.S. May I ask a silly question, please? Are ''_orthoepic_'' dictionaries those who give you the pronounciation of a word as well as it's meaning/translation?


No, they give only pronunciation


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Тэрмин, но теория.
> Телевизор, но тэст.


I would rather use square brackets for [тэрмин] and [тэст] - don't forget that there's a number of learners of Russian here who may be reading this discussion, and they might be confused at first.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Only scientists can find the truth and define when the new standard wins the former one.
> This is  a science and there is no place for polling.



Maroseika, I didn't say I was going to "find the truth"! (What is truth anyway?  ) But I am certainly interested in the opinions and speaking habits of living people. Mind you, I am just curious and not gathering material for my doctoral thesis or something. 

P.S. My professors insisted on our using т[е]рмин!


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> P.S. My professors insisted on our using т[е]рмин!


And they are quite right - тэрмин is permitted, but supposed ot be obsolete.
I may offer тезис and теософия instead.


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Отчего же мы не говорим Пари и Ландан?
> Заимствованное слово обычно притирается к новому языку и начинает жить по его законам.



Вот эти самые странные законы иногда так раздражают! Чем плох или неудобен в произношении "Хайнрих Хайне", чтобы сделать из него Генриха Гейне. Или, ещё лучше, фамилия "Фройд" разве звучит по-русски как-то вызывающе?

Что касается списка - это, наверное, не для меня: хватило на пару прокруток. Слишком уж много несовпадений, в лучшем случае - второй вариант.

Кстати, вот они четыре "б*а*ловня":
балoвать, балoванный, балoватьcя, балoвcтвo 
Ударение совпадает только в последнем. С "баловать(ся)" могу сказать и так, и так, причём без каких-либо объяснений - уж как получится. Случись употребить "балoванный", я б для начала задумалась, а потом сказала бы что-то вроде: "б*а*лованый, или бал*о*ваный, или как там его?", поскольку даже не знала, что такое слово существует. "Избал*о*ванный" в моём исполнении, правда, совпадает.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Вот эти самые странные законы иногда так раздражают! Чем плох или неудобен в произношении "Хайнрих Хайне", чтобы сделать из него Генриха Гейне. Или, ещё лучше, фамилия "Фройд" разве звучит по-русски как-то вызывающе?


Да нет, отчего ж? Всем они хороши, всем взяли. 
За исключением одного: непривычны.
Вообще же, примеры не совсем корректны, потому что заимствованные имена собственные - отдельная песня. Это, если можно так выразиться, культурные заимствования, и они действительно подчиняются правилам, принятым в пору заимствования.
В частности, приведённые вами имена заимствованы в ту пору, когда нормой считалась "транслитерация", а не транскрипция (прибавьте сюда же Гюго и Эйнштейна).
Другое дело - обиходные заимствования. Эти проходят полноценную притирку к объективным фонетическим закономерностям языка-реципиента. (Compare - bab*u*shka).


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Да нет, отчего ж? Всем они хороши, всем взяли.
> За исключением одного: непривычны.



Да, действительно непривычны, но только до тех пор, пока не узнаёшь, как на самом деле их звали. И лично мне кажется, что имена великих людей следовало бы знать такими, как они произносятся на соответствующем, родном для этого человека, языке. Но, на самом деле, не нам менять эти правила.



Maroseika said:


> Вообще же, примеры не совсем корректны, потому что заимствованные имена собственные - отдельная песня. Это, если можно так выразиться, культурные заимствования, и они действительно подчиняются правилам, принятым в пору заимствования.



Мне иногда кажется, что ту самую пору можно также считать началом развития шифрования в необъятной матушке России: "Чтоб уж точно никто не догадался, о ком идёт речь."



Maroseika said:


> (Compare - bab*u*shka).



Could you explain, what 'bab*u*shka' means, please. Because I think it's not "б*а*бушка".


----------



## Etcetera

marina6 said:


> Could you explain, what 'bab*u*shka' means, please. Because I think it's not "б*а*бушка".


That's how some English-speaking people prefer to call Russian grannies.
I came over the word 'babushka' several times, as well as the word 'marshrutka', for example. Both words are especial favourites with The St. Petersburg Times reporters.


----------



## marina6

Etcetera said:


> That's how some English-speaking people prefer to call Russian grannies.
> I came over the word 'babushka' several times, as well as the word 'marshrutka', for example. Both words are especial favourites with The St. Petersburg Times reporters.



And where is the stress in "маршр*у*тка" then?


----------



## Etcetera

marina6 said:


> And where is the stress in "маршр*у*тка" then?


I always read it with the stress on the second syllable: marshr*u*tka. 
But I'd be very interested to hear from our dear learners of Russian how would they read it.


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Мне иногда кажется, что ту самую пору можно также считать началом развития шифрования в необъятной матушке России: "Чтоб уж точно никто не догадался, о ком идёт речь."


Вообще, это общая проблема, а вовсе не только русского языка.


marina6 said:


> Could you explain, what 'bab*u*shka' means, please. Because I think it's not "б*а*бушка".


Говорят, так называют в Европе головной платок.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> I always read it with the stress on the second syllable: marshr*u*tka.
> But I'd be very interested to hear from our dear learners of Russian how would they read it.


Exactly so, and I wish to see anyone who would manage to pronounce it otherwise.


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> Sorry, can't agree.
> М*ы*шление most likely is the result if south Russian dialect pressure, and the strength of this pressure mainly depends on the sociological reasons - displacement of people from South to North, etc.


 
I’ve never heard anybody with the exception of Gorbachev to pronounce м*ы*шление, so I would doubt you theory about dialect pressure. And what about Shernomyrdin? What dialect does he belong to? 



Maroseika said:


> Examples? As many as you like. But first a little question: where would you place an accent in грейпфрут?


 
He, he. Of course I pronounce the word in Russian way. But I don’t’ think it’s correct to compare our мышление with заимствованным фруктом. 

By the way, don't you have an impression that we've been doing nothing but converting a Russian forum into a forum for Russians?


----------



## Jana337

> By the way, don't you have an impression that we've been doing nothing but converting a Russian forum into a forum for Russians?


Don't worry about it: This forum is for learners' questions but also for "linguistic battles" among natives. The paucity of non-Russians in this thread is due to the fact that we do not have so much to say. 

As a side note, I am glad you debunked the bábuška fallacy. 

Jana


----------



## Maroseika

dec-sev said:


> I’ve never heard anybody with the exception of Gorbachev to pronounce м*ы*шление, so I would doubt you theory about dialect pressure.


I did. I heard it from a student form Ukraine in the very beginning of 80s.



dec-sev said:


> And what about Shernomyrdin? What dialect does he belong to?


To say the truth, I cannot remember any pronunciation peculiarity of Chernomyrdin.
As for his vocabulary - it's very rich, bright, picturesque, his speech is full of folk expressions, humour and metaphors, it's very paradoxical and I like it very much. 
The only trouble with his speech is that it doesn't fit to the politician.


dec-sev said:


> He, he. Of course I pronounce the word in Russian way. But I don’t’ think it’s correct to compare our мышление with заимствованным фруктом. .


Why not? Each of them is pronounced the way that is most convinient to the native. And this convinience is in accordance with the objective laws of the langauage.
By the way I still don't know what do you mean "Russian way of pronunciation грейпфрут". What exactly you mean?


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> By the way I still don't know what do you mean "Russian way of pronunciation грейпфрут". What exactly you mean?


 
С ударением на второй слог, как и большинство в Севастополе. Не исключаю, что на Ставрополье существует другой вариант. 
How did you say? "dialect pressure"


----------



## marina6

Maroseika said:


> Говорят, так называют в Европе головной платок.



Интересно, а это как-нибудь связано с образом русских "б*а*бушек"?

p.s. Ещё пара таких примеров, и через слово придётся выделять ударение!


----------



## Maroseika

marina6 said:


> Интересно, а это как-нибудь связано с образом русских "б*а*бушек"?
> 
> p.s. Ещё пара таких примеров, и через слово придётся выделять ударение!


Конечно, связано. С чем же ещё?
Кстати, второе значение babushka - *русская бабушка*, в смысле бабушки, которая варит-парит, сидит с внуками и всё такое - как противоположность бабушкам западным, которые внукам кашку не варят, ездят по всему миру туристками, после чего их сдают в благоустроенные богадельни.
Всё это, конечно, не более, чем стереотипы... Правда?


----------



## kt_81

Разрешите "втиснуться" в обсуждение..?  Всё-таки боле-менее по теме.

Неужели в современном русском языке позаимствованное из анлийского marketing на самом деле произносится марк*е*тинг, а не м*а*ркетинг? Как-то не верится. При всём моем равнодушии к английскому - откуда взялся такой ужас? 



marina6 said:


> Вот эти самые странные законы иногда так раздражают! Чем плох или неудобен в произношении "Хайнрих Хайне", чтобы сделать из него Генриха Гейне. Или, ещё лучше, фамилия "Фройд" разве звучит по-русски как-то вызывающе?



О! Этот вопрос меня мучает меня уже несколько лет. Я еще боле-менее готов понять, что например имена королей адаптировались под версию имени каждого языка - Louis/Ludwig/Luigi/Lodewijk/Людовик итд.

Но по каким правилам в русском языке появились Гитлер, Эйнштейн, Гейне итд. Естественно, русская "Х" и немецкая "H" не являются одним и тем же звуком (один из характерных знаков типично "русского" акцента в немецком  ), но при чём тут "Г"? Где-то можно почерпнуть информацию на этот счёт? Система-то сама вроде ясна, но откуда она такая страшная выродилась?


----------



## Maroseika

kt_81 said:


> Неужели в современном русском языке позаимственное из анлийского marketing на самом деле произносится марк*е*тинг, а не м*а*ркетинг? Как-то не верится. При всём моем равнодушии к английскому - откуда взялся такой ужас?


Марк*е*тинг - правильно, м*а*ркетинг - устаревающий вариант.
Объяснение простое: в языке-реципиенте слово рано или поздно начинает жить по его законам. Это естественно. Неестественно жить в РЯ слову с таким далёким от конца ударением (особенно в склонениях и прилагательных).



kt_81 said:


> Я еще боле-менее готов понять, что например имена королей адаптировались под версию имени каждого языка - Louis/Ludwig/Luigi/Lodewijk/Людовик итд.


В этих случаях (кроме ит.) как раз адаптация ни при чём: просто была взята латинизированная форма.


kt_81 said:


> Но по каким правилам в русском языке появились Гитлер, Эйнштейн, Гейне итд. Естественно, русская "Х" и немецкая "H" не являются одним и тем же звуком (один из характерных знаков типично "русского" акцента в немецком  ), но при чём тут "Г"? Где-то можно почерпнуть информацию на этот счёт? Система-то сама вроде ясна, но откуда она такая страшная выродилась?


Ничего страшного в ней нет. 
В 19 веке господствовал принцип транслитерации, причём замена немецкого Н на русский Г ничуть не "страньше", чем замена на Х: ведь звук в немецком вовсе не Х, а ближе, скорее, к украинскому h.
А в 18 веке и в начале 19, например, использовали ещё более странный принцип - перевода имён. Джон - Иван. 
А что прикажете делать с Вильямом нашим Шекспиром? Или всё-таки Уильямом? А может лучше было бы вообще Wильям?
Просто такая традиция. И следовать ей удобно, иначе будет разнобой.


----------



## Anatoli

dec-sev said:


> ...
> By the way, don't you have an impression that we've been doing nothing but converting a Russian forum into a forum for Russians?
> ...


I have this feeling too  Don't you feel guys that we Russians are very prone to discuss each others' incorrect Russian and correct fellow Russian person's correction or translation he-he?


----------



## Etcetera

kt_81 said:


> Неужели в современном русском языке позаимствованное из анлийского marketing на самом деле произносится марк*е*тинг, а не м*а*ркетинг? Как-то не верится. При всём моем равнодушии к английскому - откуда взялся такой ужас?


Марк*е*тинг звучит как-то странно. Я всегда произношу эту слово с ударением на первом слоге, как в английском.


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Марк*е*тинг звучит как-то странно. Я всегда произношу эту слово с ударением на первом слоге, как в английском.


А маркетинговый? А маркетингового?


----------



## dec-sev

Maroseika said:


> ....странный принцип - перевода имён. Джон - Иван.
> .


 

It’s very funny to watch American movies doubled in Ukrainian. 
- Джонове, кидай зброю!  

As you may know it, we had parliament elections here in Ukraine this past year. You won't believe me, but some Russian names and *second names* were TRANSLATED!!! into Ukrainian in ballots!!!

If Nicolas Cage happen to visit Germany he will not become Herr Käfig and Nich Cave won't be converted into Höhle. 
Mark*e*ting is no comparison.




Maroseika said:


> А что прикажете делать с Вильямом нашим Шекспиром? Или всё-таки Уильямом? .


 
Доктор *В*атсон. Без вариантов.


----------



## Etcetera

dec-sev said:


> Доктор *В*атсон. Без вариантов.


Переводчики книги все-таки предпочли вариант Уотсон, который намного ближе к оригиналу.


----------



## dec-sev

Etcetera said:


> Переводчики книги все-таки предпочли вариант Уотсон, который намного ближе к оригиналу.


Мне больше нравится "Элементарно Ватсон" в исполненении Ливанова, хотя может быть и дальше от оригинала.


----------



## cyanista

dec-sev said:


> Мне больше нравится "Элементарно Ватсон" в исполненении Ливанова, хотя может быть и дальше от оригинала.


Согласна на все сто! Неповторимая фраза!

Некоторые имена стали частью культуры и мне не хотелось  бы от них отрекаться. Я  могу с отличным немецким произношением сказать Хайнрих(->щ?) Хайне и Штефан Цвайг, но если я говорю по-русски, то это будут Гейнрих Гейне и Стефан Цвейг, и никак иначе!
**


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> Некоторые имена стали частью культуры и мне не хотелось  бы от них отрекаться. Я  могу с отличным немецким произношением сказать Хайнрих(->щ?) Хайне и Штефан Цвайг, но если я говорю по-русски, то это будут Гейнрих Гейне и Стефан Цвейг, и никак иначе!


Гейнрих или Генрих?
Я согласна с тем, что имена, ставшие, как Вы сказали, частью культуры, менять уже не стоит. Когда мы обсуждаем с коллегами какие-то вопросы английской литературы, например, мы стараемся произносить все имена так, как в английском; но в общении с "непосвященными" все равно вспоминаем "русифицированные" варианты.


----------



## cyanista

Etcetera said:


> Гейнрих или Генрих?


You got me. 



> Я согласна с тем, что имена, ставшие, как Вы сказали, частью культуры, менять уже не стоит. Когда мы обсуждаем с коллегами какие-то вопросы английской литературы, например, мы стараемся произносить все имена так, как в английском; но в общении с "непосвященными" все равно вспоминаем "русифицированные" варианты.



A perfect example of code-switching, isn't it? (Как будет code-switching по-русски? )


----------



## Etcetera

cyanista said:


> A perfect example of code-switching, isn't it? (Как будет code-switching по-русски? )


Ahd you got me here.
I had to consult my English-Russian Dictionary, and it gives the following: переключение с одной системы кодов (языка и т.п.) на другую - and marks that as a linguistic term. 
Guess we don't have a Russian equivalent of this term so far.


----------



## divinelight

Maroseika said:


> Вообще, это общая проблема, а вовсе не только русского языка.
> 
> Говорят, так называют в Европе головной платок.


 
Yes, absolutely. Not only in Europe, but also in the States. In fact, when I first heard " I wanna buy a babushka for my grandma" from an American friend that I went to Russia with, I had no clue what he was talking about and thought it was kinda sick!


----------



## Maroseika

divinelight said:


> Yes, absolutely. Not only in Europe, but also in the States. In fact, when I first heard " I wanna buy a babushka for my grandma" from an American friend that I went to Russia with, I had no clue what he was talking about and thought it was kinda sick!


Then what's about babushka as a term for the special Russian grandmother? Is it really in use?
If positive, what sense is meant?


----------



## divinelight

Maroseika said:


> Then what's about babushka as a term for the special Russian grandmother? Is it really in use?
> If positive, what sense is meant?


 
Yeah "babushka" is also used for granny or just a sweet old lady. It definitely has a positive meaning.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Then what's about babushka as a term for the special Russian grandmother? Is it really in use?


I see it from time to time in The St. Petersburg Times. Along with 'marshrutka'.


----------



## Maroseika

divinelight said:


> Yeah "babushka" is also used for granny or just a sweet old lady. It definitely has a positive meaning.


But what exactly meaning? What's the difference between babushka and grandmother or old woman?


----------



## dec-sev

divinelight said:


> Yeah "*babushka" is also used for granny* or just a sweet old lady. It definitely has a positive meaning.


 
oh! at  last!  Maroseika, have you seen this?


----------



## divinelight

Maroseika said:


> But what exactly meaning? What's the difference between babushka and grandmother or old woman?


 

I suppose it's one of those terms that St Petersburg Times reporters or just English speakers adopted for the lack of a better word in English. Just like there isn't really an equivalent for "marshrutka" in English. So by "babushka" they mean those old ladies that sell hand made crafts and sour cabbage in the subway or at the markets.


----------

